# Rr45 Grinder Parts and Advice



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

Good Afternoon All and thanks in advance.

Does anybody know where i can potentially get some spare parts for my rr45 grinder ideally UK if not somewhere that does not charge an a small fortune to get it delivered?

Burrs are not to bad yet can not seem to get the flavours out of my fudge infused rave coffee beans any ideas on the matter? (using a gaggia classic which may not help to much) Coffee is good but just not getting the flavours through unlike other friends that have the same beans.

thanks again

Steve


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Are your friends also using a Classic ? Could it be down to differing brew temperatures or dosing rather than grind itself ? Could you take your grinder around to your friends to compare your grind on their machine?

Spare parts for the RR45 are hard to find in the UK, and since Brasilia are no more it won't get any better in the future. When I required some burrs for my RR55OD Charliej got them for me via a trade account he has with an Italian parts supplier.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a chrome one with very new Burrs....yours for £125. All the spares you could need!?


----------



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

haha tempting Yes Row.

Currently trying to sort that Marcus thanks. Also waiting on the opv mod for classic to see if its the machine which id imagine it very well could be.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I started a new bag of coffee beans last week (a gift from my son - "Espresso Blend") and on tasting the first cup thought it was awful ! Tried reducing the temperature down a degree and wow.. its like a completely different coffee... much better. Darker roasts in general seem to benefit from a slightly lower brew temperature. Do you temperature surf on your Classic ? If so maybe worth going for a lower temperature. My routine when using the Classic was ;

1. Turn on

2. Prime boiler by opening steam wand and hitting brew switch until water comes out of steam wand.

3. Turn off brew switch and close steam wand.

4. Leave for at least 20mins to fully heat up.

5. Grind and tamp coffee but don't lock in the portafilter just yet.

6. Place empty cup under brew head (no basket/portafilter) and hit brew switch

7. Wait for Ready light to go out.

8. Turn off brew switch and wait for Ready light to come back on.

9. While waiting Empty the cup of water away and lock in the portafilter/basket of coffee.

10. When Ready light comes on, hit the steam switch for 5seconds and then turn off and immediately hit the brew switch to pull your shot.

To vary the temperature of your shot, adjust the length of time you leave the steam switch pressed.. but don't leave it too long, you don't want to actually create steam just raise the temperature enough to offset the sudden decrease of water temperature as cold water is pumped into the boiler when the brew switch is pressed. Increase the number of second on to increase temperature and decrease the number of seconds to lower temperature.

In my experience the OPV mod will give you a smoother more rounded flavour. I guess the amount of impact it will have depends on how high your OPV is currently set.

Might also be worth removing the showerscreen and the dispersion plate behind to give everything a good clean.


----------



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

many thanks for the advice, never tried it before a friends have lever action or are more clueless then I.

Shall give you advice a go and see what i can manage









thanks


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Happy to to help, Let us know how you get on









There are also other questions such as ... Are you using a pressurised basket and are you weighing your beans and extraction output or are you simply timing the output ? But let's leave them until you've tried temp surfing first


----------

